# Cinematic Strings- recap



## dcoscina (Jun 23, 2011)

Ever since I bought CineBrass, I have been using Cinematic Strings a lot more than ever before. I like their tone and I think their arrival wedged in between LASS and Hollywood Strings kind of diminished the actual recognition of how nice they are. My Herrmann CineBrass track actually uses most strings from this library. They sit nicely in the mix and having KS for all major arts is a real plus. I still use LASS the most of any string lib but CS is getting more of a work out these days.

I read somewhere that Alex was coming out with a major update soon. Should be cool.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 23, 2011)

+ 1

I love this library and Alex is planning a huge update according to the forum on the Cinematic Strings site. He has mentioned a completely new legato scheme which is definitely interesting(considering I already really LOVE the legato in the existing library). My only gripe with the library is the size of the patches and the CPU dependency. I believe he has indicated that the library will be converted to lossless NCW format and there will also be multi mic ensemble patches in the new update - not sure if this has changed since he originally posted it but if that is the case it is a huge plus for me!


Ryan


----------



## dedersen (Jun 23, 2011)

Couldn't agree more. Cinematic strings really do not seem to get the recognition they deserve. I also use CS and LASS as my main string libraries and find that they really compliment eachother perfectly. I love the mic options in CS. But yeah, they ARE pretty taxing on the cpu. Very excited to hear there is an update comming. I haven't been checking the forum for a while now, it seemed very quiet last i did.

I seem to remember a very impressive runs demo featuring cs some time ago. Did alex ever release an update with this?


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 23, 2011)

I saw a mention of a "runs builder" from Alex on the CS Forum a while back too..Would love it if it is still on the menu for the update.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Jun 23, 2011)

I use their free staccato patch very often and I really like the sound of it - I'll probably buy Cinematic Strings when the update is out!


----------



## synthnut (Jun 23, 2011)

I posted on another thead about string libraries about a month ago , and Alex mentioned in that thread that new things were on the way ..... I'm also waiting till the newer update of the program before making any purchases but would sure like to see something in the near future ......Jim


----------



## IFM (Jun 23, 2011)

Alex takes forever sadly as I too really like these strings.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting. I really like these strings. As far as lushness, they do the job for me. Marry well with LASS too.


----------



## Alex W (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for the positive words about CS.

I completely understand the frustration felt by those eagerly awaiting the 1.75 update, which admittedly has taken longer than I ever thought.

There are a number of reasons for this. Firstly, I'm a perfectionist, so I take as long as I need to get something right. Crucially though, various life issues have cropped up for myself at first, and then our main programmer. These have been unavoidable and without going in to detail, in some cases quite difficult for those involved. Well, such is life - and I'm happy to say these problems have mostly subsided for now and we're pretty much back at full speed again.


So about the update itself, it is a huge update - if just for the legato alone, which basically makes it like a new library. I'm aware that up until now, the legato hasn't been CS's major selling point. That's about to change. There are some other great new features too - like the run mode, a marcato mode and a few other useful new goodies such as fully mixed ensemble patches. CPU and RAM usage is also much lower, and the sexy new GUI makes things very easy and quick to get going. We're also migrating CS to the Kontakt Player.


All in all, you guys are gonna love it, there's no doubt. I regret that some of my customers may feel a bit neglected by the slow progress on updates, I'm very sorry about that. It's my intention to win back any lost ground in this regard, by releasing this update and then future free updates including new recordings etc. Anyway, actions speak louder than words, so I may as well just shutup and get back to work!


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update Alex. Glad I bought your library. Works beautifully with CineBrass! 

Question- when you mention moving to Kontakt Player, does this mean it won't work for us Kontakt 4.2 users? Sorry I'm a little dense at 1:30am in the morning.


----------



## Alex W (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep all good it'll work on both .


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 23, 2011)

dcoscina @ Fri Jun 24 said:


> Thanks for the update Alex. Glad I bought your library. Works beautifully with CineBrass!
> 
> Question- when you mention moving to Kontakt Player, does this mean it won't work for us Kontakt 4.2 users? Sorry I'm a little dense at 1:30am in the morning.



I'd be pretty sure Alex means that it will now be an official Kontakt Player library ie you will no longer need the full Kontakt for it to work. Of course, that will work fine in the new Kontakt too.

Good news Alex, and glad to hear you're on the up again.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 23, 2011)

Alex W @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> So about the update itself, it is a huge update - if just for the legato alone, which basically makes it like a new library. I'm aware that up until now, the legato hasn't been CS's major selling point. That's about to change. There are some other great new features too - like the run mode, a marcato mode and a few other useful new goodies such as fully mixed ensemble patches. CPU and RAM usage is also much lower, and the sexy new GUI makes things very easy and quick to get going. We're also migrating CS to the Kontakt Player.
> 
> 
> All in all, you guys are gonna love it, there's no doubt. I regret that some of my customers may feel a bit neglected by the slow progress on updates, I'm very sorry about that. It's my intention to win back any lost ground in this regard, by releasing this update and then future free updates including new recordings etc. Anyway, actions speak louder than words, so I may as well just shutup and get back to work!



Wow Alex this is great news. Personally, I could really, really use the update described above as I have a rather important project looming that could make good use of these updates. I really love the sound of Cinematic Strings especially the blending of all 3 mic positions and the two neck position vibrato you recorded. Looking forward to this.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 23, 2011)

Alex W @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Yep all good it'll work on both .



Oh, does this mean it will show up under LIBRARIES though? That would be sweet. I guess that's what you meant as Kontakt Player right? It will be formatted to be recognized as a library?

Sorry, still awake when I should be asleep.

Oops, just read the response. Sorry. but great news!!! I still think that short articulation fast runs demo for CS that you can hear on YouTube is one of the most realistic demos of strings I've heard. Really awesome.


----------



## lux (Jun 23, 2011)

yet another Cinematic strings recent rediscovering here. It fullfills my recent templates and my actual computer can handle it pretty well. It has such a smooth crossfade and the tone is pretty cool.

Great to hear about the update coming Alex, looks like a big one


----------



## IFM (Jun 24, 2011)

I love this library too and have recently rediscovered it after using HS for recent projects. The tone is fantastic and sits well with everything else...can't wait for the update!

Chris

PS: Uh Oh! The server is kaput!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for chiming in here Alex! I check the Cinematic Strings site frequently to find any potential news on the update. Cant wait to see what you come up with!!





Ryan


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Alex. I love the lib, and an update to make it less of a resource hog would be immensely valuable. All the other stuff sounds like delicious icing on the cake.


----------



## IFM (Jul 30, 2011)

Sooo...the 1.5 version had a birthday and we are still waiting...tap tap tap. I did just use CS on a game job though!


----------



## synthnut (Jul 31, 2011)

They say that patience is a virtue .....I'm running out of virtues almost as fast as I'm running out of money ....I put money aside for this program, but there are others that are already available that are SCREAMING in my ear ..... Something needs to happen soon .....I already passed on Albion for now ..... I realize it's a different program , but I don't have a lot of $$$ to go around ....Jim


----------



## Alex W (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry the wait is taking so long. I was gonna hold of till next week to do a better demo, but I saw your message synthnut and figured - why not just make a quick "warts n all" demo.

Only the 1st Violins are ready for display so far, with the other sections soon to follow.

Sorry for my terribly shitty playing, but you get the idea I hope! 

http://www.cinematicstrings.com/175waffle3.mp4 (CS v1.75 quick demo)


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Alex,

thanks for the video! The interface looks great!


----------



## Alex W (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Andreas, hmm there seems to be some audio artifacts in there as a result of the video compression maybe?

I might try and re render it I think...


----------



## ThomasL (Aug 1, 2011)

Simply awesome update it seems! Great job Alex!


----------



## Darkforest408 (Aug 1, 2011)

great sound


----------



## Alex W (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, glad you like it!

BTW the link's back up now, without the video-audio artifacts this time . Sorry bout that.

http://www.cinematicstrings.com/175waffle3.mp4 (CS v1.75 quick demo)


----------



## George Caplan (Aug 1, 2011)

oh thats sounds good. and the humming on the bach too. does this have to be ordered and does it come in a box/? or is it a download/ if its a download how do you protect it all if your computer goes wrong as in say your hard drive packs up? sorry if these are naive questions and have already been answered.


----------



## vrocko (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice... I have been eyeing this lib for a while, I think once its updated I will be purchasing. I currently own LASS and this sounds like it will compliment it very well.


----------



## Alex W (Aug 1, 2011)

George Caplan @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> oh thats sounds good. and the humming on the bach too. does this have to be ordered and does it come in a box/? or is it a download/ if its a download how do you protect it all if your computer goes wrong as in say your hard drive packs up? sorry if these are naive questions and have already been answered.



Hey George, it's currently a download only, but since we're moving to the Kontakt Player format, we're still evaluating our options.

As for copy protection, the samples are watermarked with your details when you install them. If your hard drive packs up, we can allow you to re-download it.


----------



## George Caplan (Aug 1, 2011)

thats a worry. for instance what if you go out of business/ im sure you can redownload it but if you were suddenly no longer available then theres a problem with the initial investment right there. or is this all wrong/


----------



## andreasOL (Aug 1, 2011)

George Caplan @ Mon 01 Aug said:


> thats a worry. for instance what if you go out of business/ im sure you can redownload it but if you were suddenly no longer available then theres a problem with the initial investment right there. or is this all wrong/



Huh...as with every downloadable software/library etc. you can (or better: should) make your own backup copy on an external drive.

Cheers,
Andreas


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Aug 1, 2011)

Amazing! Great work Alex!


----------



## lux (Aug 1, 2011)

wanna. wanna. wanna. wanna. wanna. wanna. wanna. wanna. wanna


----------



## Ztarr (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds great!


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 1, 2011)

George Caplan @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> thats a worry. for instance what if you go out of business/ im sure you can redownload it but if you were suddenly no longer available then theres a problem with the initial investment right there. or is this all wrong/



This is just normal for a lot of developers these days. Spitfire Audio, VSL, Project SAM, CineSamples, most of them have direct downloads as their primary means of delivering a product. Not sure it's fair to single out Alex when he's just following the direction that most developers are heading towards (except East West who delivers such humungous libraries that DD would take a lifetime).


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Aug 1, 2011)

I am pretty excited about the Staccatissimo (correct name, btw). Perhaps you can even throw in a fader to be used as a "Time Control" so a user can actually control the shortness of both the staccatissimo and staccato (since this is usually related to the track tempo).
In my customized Woodwinds and Brass I use CC83 to change the length of my staccatos (I use that on Cinebrass too) and that makes a huge difference.

The pizzicatos are amazing, btw! Love the dynamic range and the piano range, very nice.

Loved the humming while playing Bach too  Horrible voice, though 

Great sound, once again.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, gorgeous tone, and love the idea of one patch for all!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 1, 2011)

Very impressive demo, looks like a great combination of sound quality and programming features.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 1, 2011)

Alex W @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> Thanks guys, glad you like it!
> 
> BTW the link's back up now, without the video-audio artifacts this time . Sorry bout that.
> 
> http://www.cinematicstrings.com/175waffle3.mp4 (CS v1.75 quick demo)



Sounds badass, Alex. Thanks so much for the update, that really helps make the wait for 1.75 more bearable. 

I'm still using CS 1.5 almost daily, so it was a treat to see the improvements in the video, and go "oh, yeah, that'll be a huge improvement! Ah, that will be great too!"


----------



## Mahlon (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds impressive. And I really like the interface.

Mahlon


----------



## organix (Aug 1, 2011)

With this update CS will become more and more interesting. 

But, is CS compareable with HS or LASS? Especially to the lower priced HS-Gold or LASS Lite?

That's maybe difficult to answer. Every lib has its strenght and weaks.

In my optinion CS is a bit too expensive. HS Gold DVD is $100 cheaper and LASS Lite $300. I think CS could become more popular with a bit lower pricing. Any changes planed on this?

greetings
Markus


----------



## George Caplan (Aug 1, 2011)

dcoscina @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> George Caplan @ Mon Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > thats a worry. for instance what if you go out of business/ im sure you can redownload it but if you were suddenly no longer available then theres a problem with the initial investment right there. or is this all wrong/
> ...



ok i didnt know that. i like the cinematic strings but i just thought everything came on disks.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Aug 1, 2011)

> But, is CS compareable with HS or LASS? Especially to the lower priced HS-Gold or LASS Lite?



CS is good as I used to use it, but the legato was never perfect. HS legato is pretty damned good but I have gold, and I do mix the warmth of having multiple mic positions. Diamond obviously would solve this but I need a powerful slave PC to do that.

I probably would still pick HS over CS in most projects, but CS does have a VERY good sound.


----------



## synthnut (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Alex ,
Thanks so much for the link ......I'm hooked !!.....The sound is great and the interface is really a wonderful tool !!.... It surely sounds well worth waiting for .... The way the program responds to faster and slower playing is incredible ..... That's a great feature .... I look forward to seeing the entire program available .....Thanks again for the update .....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## scottbuckley (Aug 1, 2011)

This is so exciting Alex - I think you've given me a good excuse to support a fellow Australian 

-s


----------



## mikebarry (Aug 1, 2011)

happy to hear this o-[][]-o


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 1, 2011)

mikebarry @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> happy to hear this o-[][]-o



You just like it because it has "Cine" in the name.

Just kidding, Mike.


----------



## IFM (Aug 1, 2011)

Love what I'm hearing with the new update so far! Will there be a portamento too?
Chris


----------



## Alex W (Aug 2, 2011)

Pedro Camacho @ Tue Aug 02 said:


> I am pretty excited about the Staccatissimo (correct name, btw). Perhaps you can even throw in a fader to be used as a "Time Control" so a user can actually control the shortness of both the staccatissimo and staccato (since this is usually related to the track tempo).



There will be 2 slider controls each for staccato, staccatissimo and pizzicato. One will control sustain, the other - release. With these in combination you can effectively control the length, and should be able to fill all of your needs this way.

I tried the native time stretching tools in Kontakt, but wasn't happy enough with the results and so was forced to look for a better alternative.


----------



## Alex W (Aug 2, 2011)

Dragonwind @ Tue Aug 02 said:


> Love what I'm hearing with the new update so far! Will there be a portamento too?
> Chris



No portamento, sorry :\. In a future update maybe though


----------



## Alex W (Aug 2, 2011)

organix @ Tue Aug 02 said:


> In my optinion CS is a bit too expensive. HS Gold DVD is $100 cheaper and LASS Lite $300. I think CS could become more popular with a bit lower pricing. Any changes planed on this?
> 
> greetings
> Markus




It's a fair point and I'll do some thinking about this.


----------



## Alex W (Aug 2, 2011)

Pedro Camacho @ Tue Aug 02 said:


> Loved the humming while playing Bach too  Horrible voice, though
> 
> Great sound, once again.




If you think that's bad, you should hear me do Pavarotti 

Acutally no you shouldn't!


----------



## Alex W (Aug 2, 2011)

Forgot to say, thanks for all the nice comments guys 

Now, back to work!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Aug 2, 2011)

Alex W @ Tue Aug 02 said:


> you should hear me do Pavarotti



>8o lol


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 2, 2011)

Alex W @ Tue Aug 02 said:


> Forgot to say, thanks for all the nice comments guys
> 
> Now, back to work!



Okay it may sound rude but we're all wanting it yesterday o/~ 

Best Regards

-


----------



## Hannesdm (Aug 2, 2011)

I remember before the release, there was a lite version on the site.
Any plans on bringing that back?
1 stereo mix of all mics, reduced price, ...?


----------



## Alex W (Aug 2, 2011)

Ray, nah not rude- I'm glad you're excited .

Hannes - interesting idea, I'll think about it some more.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 2, 2011)

Alex W @ Tue Aug 02 said:


> Ray, nah not rude- I'm glad you're excited .



I forgot it's actually nearly or already tomorrow in Australia :lol: 
Don't answer me, keep your head down :?


----------



## Ztarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Alex W @ Tue Aug 02 said:


> It's a fair point and I'll do some thinking about this.


Good to hear. Would love to support your hard work!


----------



## dedersen (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, this will be like getting a whole new library. Looks like a marvelous update. With this and the major lass update coming up, these are exciting times for my string libraries.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Aug 3, 2011)

Love to hear this library!
Due to budget, i couldn´t have this one, but sounds awesome!
Good Job and very musical as always!
Keep the good Work!
Regards
Christian


----------



## dedersen (Aug 13, 2011)

Soooo, Alex...now you've started teasing us about this. I am now more anxious and impatient than ever. I...want...more.


----------



## damstraversaz (Aug 16, 2011)

what a great sound !

I will be interested too by a small version. for exemple one mic position, or just the full ensemble patch. I suppose that most people have strings libraries ( for exemple in my case: lass lite, lass fc , sessions strings, cineorch) so it's maybe a good solution to have just the ensemble patchs, or one mic patchs for having the wonderful tone of cinematic strings.

Damien


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Aug 24, 2011)

I was wondering how to control the dynamics, especially the legato. Is this done with the modwheel? In the 1.75 sneak peak the modwheel was used to switch between i believe staccato and marcato.

I'm scared of PLAY and want to avoid it if it's possible, but as someone said, CS is kind of pricey..

Last, any release date yet? And - there won't be any discount eh? :lol:


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 24, 2011)

In the current version, dynamics are bound to mod wheel in the sus patches. For short articulations, mod wheel controls the amount of baked-in hall you hear in the release samples. 

I don't know of any separate volume control for legato transitions, but the transitions in CS are very subtle and I've never felt the need to adjust those.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry if I wasn't clear, I didn't mean the legato transitions. Is there a smooth way to to for example a crescendo with the legato patch?

Fredrik


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, yeah, unless you specifically turn it off, legato is scripted into all the sus articulations, and the dynamics are controlled the same way for all of them.


----------



## IFM (Aug 24, 2011)

I just can't wait for this update as I am so tired if fighting with Play...which is what I'll be doing tonight.


----------



## uselessmind (Aug 24, 2011)

damstraversaz @ Tue Aug 16 said:


> what a great sound !
> 
> I will be interested too by a small version. for exemple one mic position



+1


----------



## Alex W (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey all, a couple of quick clarifications:

The price wont change, and there wont be a special cut down version with only 1 mic distance.

Cheers!


----------



## Alex W (Aug 24, 2011)

FredrikJonasson @ Thu Aug 25 said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear, I didn't mean the legato transitions. Is there a smooth way to to for example a crescendo with the legato patch?
> 
> Fredrik



Hey Fredrik - all of the sustained articulations' dynamic functions are controlled via the modwheel. Creating a crescendo is easy.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Sep 9, 2011)

Alex W @ Fri Jun 24 said:


> It's my intention to win back any lost ground in this regard, by releasing this update and then future free updates including new recordings etc.



That doesn't mean the 1.75 update will be free for 1.5 users, does it? Surely would make it a lot easier to buy CS, since I need a new string library badly and right now. 

Fredrik


----------



## IFM (Sep 9, 2011)

Keep in mind the current state of CS is very playable and I find it either being layered with HS or just using it exclusively. It isn't perfect for every score but when I need just the basics it shines. 
What 1.75 will do for the library should be a 2.0 release at this point. More features have been added (mentions this on his forum) and it is still weeks (months) away. Alex also said he works 10 hours a day on it so that might be an indication it won't be a free update. I don't care if it is good as the claims.
Chris


----------



## Udo (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Alex, slightly OT, but ...

Now I know why there was a delay in the development of the CS update. I just noticed your political aspirations. :wink: 

A pity you weren't able to reduce Barry O's majority somewhat!


----------



## P.T. (Sep 9, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> Yes, gorgeous tone, and love the idea of one patch for all!



How do you do part writing with a single patch?

There will be notes where there are just violas and then notes where the violas overlap with the range of the cellos.
So, you are playing a viola line and then on the lower notes suddenly there are cellos and then if you go higher the cellos are gone.
The same problem comes in on the other areas of overlap of the section ranges.

It can be convenient for doodling and coming up with rough ideas, but I could never get an all strings patch to work.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Sep 10, 2011)

Dragonwind @ Sat Sep 10 said:


> Keep in mind the current state of CS is very playable and I find it either being layered with HS or just using it exclusively. It isn't perfect for every score but when I need just the basics it shines.
> What 1.75 will do for the library should be a 2.0 release at this point. More features have been added (mentions this on his forum) and it is still weeks (months) away. Alex also said he works 10 hours a day on it so that might be an indication it won't be a free update. I don't care if it is good as the claims.
> Chris



Yeah I saw his post and I want to point out that I expect it NOT to be a free update. But as I said I'm in need for strings more or less right away. When you say basics, what do you consider to be Cs's weakest point? If I buy CS it would be instead of HS, since I've thought they are quite similar, at least their sound. What do you say, who have both? 

I think at it this way, if I buy LASS I can buy CS later..?


----------



## IFM (Sep 10, 2011)

CS doesn't have PORT and only one short articulation. Granted there is a control for length so if you are using a reverb you can get away with almost a Staccatissimo sound although it isn't exactly the same. The new 1.75 is going to address this. I thought the legato was decent already but it is being improved. 

It does't take a lot less resources to run CS than it does HS...granted I am only using one mic position.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Sep 10, 2011)

The legatos update is what I'd most look forward to. I have the release of CS (and any free updates) I'm also hoping that current owners of CS get a discount for the new upgrade.

For anyone that is curious, here is a piece I did with the release version of CS: http://soundcloud.com/nathan-allen-pina ... wilderness

CS is very clean, and has a different style to it. It's useful even if you have HS Diamond. HS to me is more old-school romantic, while CS to me is more modern.

Please note that I have HS Gold, not Diamond.

Also another CS example: http://soundcloud.com/nathan-allen-pina ... -in-winter

I also used CS in the Gemini Rue Soundtrack.


----------



## Leon Willett (Sep 14, 2011)

The bach example is VERY good. Congrats, and looking forward to the release.


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 14, 2011)

Nathan, that Alaska piece is a wonderful showcase for the quality of CS. Honestly I am constantly amazed at the awesome sound of CS, I still don't get why people almost exclusively talk about LASS and HS (and Symphobia too). I like those libraries also, but I keep thinking CS sounds the best and I would love it if someone could explain what makes HS or LASS better. Also, I really felt the music on your track evoked the sense of Alaskan snow and ice fields beautifully, it really seemed the perfect marriage of sound and image. (At least in my head!)


----------



## synthnut (Sep 14, 2011)

I guess everyone has a different set of ears and very different hearing .....To me when I listen to LASS and H.S. , I hear a very velvety smooth string sound ......Moreso from H.S. than LASS but smooth just the same ......When I listen to C.S. I hear a more raw tone where you can hear the bow ripping across the strings ......H.S. flows smooth as silk across the strings and to me the tone is much sweeter ......C.S. however has that raw tone that is not to be denied .....They are BOTH wonderful sounding strings to my ears , but yet completely different ......YMMV .....Jim

Nathan 
I too enjoyed the Alaska piece .....Very nice !!....Jim


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Sep 14, 2011)

imo, HS is in the same family as CS sound wise. They both support HEAVE vibrato passages, which LASS doesn't so much.

CS however, never worked 100% correct for me. I'm hoping Alex's updates will help me revisit CS. 

I like the sound, but there are parts that don't sound quite right in terms of tone. And I get a bit of synthy-ness. This was mainly because of the legato, and probably due to the method I use to input the strings (EWI)

HS LOVES my EWI. That's one reason why I use HS. But HS happens to have the tone I'm looking for right now in my project.


----------



## MichaelL (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Nathan,

I'm going of topic a bit. Which EWI do you use? I've been offered a pretty good deal on one. What else do you use it for, and are you pleased with the results?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Sep 14, 2011)

The AkaiEWI4000S. There is a 300 dollar USB one offered by Patchman Music now.

Best MIDI device I have ever purchased. I use it for anything that is mono-phonic in nature.


----------



## MichaelL (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you Nathan.

Michael


----------



## IFM (Sep 14, 2011)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Wed Sep 14 said:


> imo, HS is in the same family as CS sound wise. They both support HEAVE vibrato passages, which LASS doesn't so much.
> 
> CS however, never worked 100% correct for me. I'm hoping Alex's updates will help me revisit CS.
> 
> I like the sound, but there are parts that don't sound quite right in terms of tone.



I agree to a point. My issue is actually with the short samples. The low register violas mainly are too bite-ey for me and it sounds like a close mic all the time. I believe there will be some changes to the shorts in the update so I hope this improves it.

Chris


----------



## dedersen (Sep 18, 2011)

So, Alex, any updates you feel like sharing? Is it starting to near completion so much that you dare speculate about a possible release date? Also, the question of whether this will be a free or paid upgrade hasn't been answered, as far as I can see.


----------



## Alex W (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Jesper, it will certainly be done before the end of the year. We're currently aiming for a November release.

It will likely be a paid upgrade at this stage, as there are certain costs involved in us transferring to the Kontakt Player format. More details as they come!


----------



## George Caplan (Sep 25, 2011)

if i were to buy cinematic strings do i have to also buy the kontakt 4 or 5 playing device? thanx.


----------



## Alex W (Sep 26, 2011)

George: After the update is released, no - we are migrating to the Kontakt Player format, so CS will work as a standalone application.


----------



## George Caplan (Sep 27, 2011)

ah ok thanx alex. i dont have the time to check these thing out but i did go to the ni site and it says that kontakt 5 is a free download. can that be right? i must have misunderstood it.


----------



## andreasOL (Sep 27, 2011)

George Caplan @ Tue 27 Sep said:


> ah ok thanx alex. i dont have the time to check these thing out but i did go to the ni site and it says that kontakt 5 is a free download. can that be right? i must have misunderstood it.



Kontakt _Player_ is free, not (the full featured) Kontakt.

For true Kontakt libraries (and the new CS update will be one according the Alex's previous post) the Player is all one needs. For normal Kontakt instruments (collection of nki files, samples and other files that did not go through NI's hands) you need the full Kontakt.

Cheers,
Andreas


----------



## vasio (Oct 21, 2011)

wanted to bump this with the new video that cinematic strings put up:

http://www.cinematicstrings.com/175waffle3.mp4

imo some amazing upgrades.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, it looks great, but I think Alex posted that video back in August.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Oct 21, 2011)

Ian Dorsch @ Fri Oct 21 said:


> Yes, it looks great, but I think Alex posted that video back in August.



Man, I hope he's posting a new one soon. I need something new to press replay on :D 

And Alex I was wondering, do you plan on recording portamentos in a future update? 

Fredrik


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 21, 2011)

To my ears, the new legatos sound just amazing. Perhaps better than HS... I know it will take less system resources!


----------



## johnhamilton (Oct 21, 2011)

Video is great! one question though Alex when the violins were playing legato at both fast and slow paces it sounded like the reverb changed suddenly on the fast paced section, is this beta? or is this the finished edit, sounds all beautiful by the way


----------



## dedersen (Oct 21, 2011)

Just watched that teaser vid yet again, and it gets me incredibly excited about this update every time. That last comment about getting back "sometime next week" with more videos is slightly frustrating though.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 19, 2011)

Just watched the vid myself once again and I'm really looking forward to this update.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 19, 2011)

Night and day. Me thinks. Excellent vid. Please give us more of a walk through.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I am dying to hear more on this update. There are some situations where the sound of cinematic strings tops any other string library out there. Wish we could hear more on the update soon.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish that too. In the meantime, Adagio sure looks cool! :lol:


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 20, 2011)

dedersen @ Tue Dec 20 said:


> Yeah, I am dying to hear more on this update. There are some situations where the sound of cinematic strings tops any other string library out there. Wish we could hear more on the update soon.



I agree, from what I've heard. Seems like playability is exceptional, too. Not sure if it's been mentioned in Guy's Next Generation thread (http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24130), but it certainly is in the running for my cabbage this new year.

M.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 20, 2011)

Please forgive my ignorance, but is that all baked-in ambience in the video or if there is reverb added could you share what was used?


Thanks

.


----------



## mk282 (Dec 20, 2011)

dcoscina @ 24.6.2011 said:


> Question- when you mention moving to Kontakt Player, does this mean it won't work for us Kontakt 4.2 users? Sorry I'm a little dense at 1:30am in the morning.





Alex W @ 24.6.2011 said:


> Yep all good it'll work on both .



Seems like things have changed since June:

http://www.cinematicstrings.com/forum/i ... topic#p356




alex said:


> We've just moved to *Kontakt 5* which has introduced an extra required round of testing.




So it sounds like - bye bye, project compatibility...


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 21, 2011)

any news as to when cinematicstrings is coming out?


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 21, 2011)

from cinematicstrings forum:



> We've just moved to Kontakt 5 which has introduced an extra required round of testing. By the end of this week we will be moving to full beta, and so it's realistic to expect the product finished by early December.
> 
> I wanted to have the product in your hot lil' hands by Christmas, but sadly I doubt this will happen, as we are using the Kontakt Player format now - and NI requires 5 or so weeks for encoding the library. So you'll have something nice to play with early in the new year .
> 
> I guess we jumped the gun "just a tad" back in July when we said it would be ready soon.  Sorry about that. I promise the wait will be well worth it.


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Ed (Dec 21, 2011)

So excited what Alex is planning! Also hinted at choirs and woods :O


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 21, 2011)

I really like the sound of those demos. The strings sound very real and not synthy at all. I like the skin that Alex chose for the Kontakt player as well. Very nice. I hope it;s not too many $$$ for the update though....


----------



## dedersen (Dec 21, 2011)

This has been a horrible year for me, in regards to my impatient nature, with both this and LASS having major upgrades promised since last summer. January is looking to be a pleasure, though. :D


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Jan 5, 2012)

"CS is being sent to Native Instruments today for creation of the Kontakt Player version, so not long now til we're ready for release!"

Quote from, CS Forum


----------



## dedersen (Jan 5, 2012)

Wooohoo. Exciting! Looks like this will be the month of upgrades for me. LASS, Cubase and now Cinematic Strings. Hope there will be more preview videos to keep us excited while we wait. Also, has a price been mentioned yet?


----------



## Pochflyboy (Jan 5, 2012)

Guess that means another 5 or 6weeks of waiting---- the first video looked simply amazing but it would be nice to see a bit more. Maybe they will get to making some more videos while it is off being encoded.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 5, 2012)

Any news regarding the next CStrings update ? Expected release date ? 

Would love to hear some audio-demos of the new updated CStrings. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Alex W (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey all, we're in the very final stages now - at NI being encoded - and that process is almost done .

I estimate the website will be up within the next couple of weeks with video walkthroughs and audio demos. Hopefully it'll be available to download either then or very soon thereafter. I'll try and release a video demo before then.

Can't wait to show it to you all


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Feb 7, 2012)

Alex W @ Tue Feb 07 said:


> Hopefully it'll be available to download either then or very soon thereafter. I'll try and release a video demo before then.



That sounds just fantastic.. but I've pretty much promised myself not to trust you when you say these things :wink:

Good luck with the release!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 7, 2012)

Alex W @ Mon Feb 06 said:


> Hey all, we're in the very final stages now - at NI being encoded - and that process is almost done .
> 
> I estimate the website will be up within the next couple of weeks with video walkthroughs and audio demos. Hopefully it'll be available to download either then or very soon thereafter. I'll try and release a video demo before then.
> 
> Can't wait to show it to you all



Awesome ! 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 7, 2012)

Alex W @ Mon Feb 06 said:


> Hey all, we're in the very final stages now - at NI being encoded - and that process is almost done .
> 
> I estimate the website will be up within the next couple of weeks with video walkthroughs and audio demos. Hopefully it'll be available to download either then or very soon thereafter. I'll try and release a video demo before then.
> 
> Can't wait to show it to you all



Music to my ears.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 7, 2012)

Frederick Russ @ Tue Feb 07 said:


> Alex W @ Mon Feb 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, we're in the very final stages now - at NI being encoded - and that process is almost done .
> ...



Mine too. I always thought that this was the most overlooked library on the market right now. It's always sounded excellent to me.


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking forward to it, as well.

Mahlon


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 7, 2012)

I must say this has piqued my interest. With strings now we have the luxury of being VERY discriminating (as there are many options available now and those that are imminently coming out.....) As a consumer - it couldn't be a better situation. :wink:


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm ignoring as best I can the other libraries coming on the market and holding on to some money for the update from 1.5 deal whatever it may be.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Feb 7, 2012)

CAN'T WAIT!!




Ryan :D


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Feb 23, 2012)

Great News!!!



> Re: Cinematic Strings 1.75 Sneak Peak
> 
> by alex » Wed Feb 22, 2012 10:40 am
> Ok I got the encoded version back from NI, and have been checking it for the past couple of days. Looking good!
> ...


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 23, 2012)

YES

Finally.


----------



## ed buller (Feb 27, 2012)

can you do modwheel velocity crossfades with this library ?

ed


----------



## Rob (Feb 27, 2012)

ed buller @ 27th February 2012 said:


> can you do modwheel velocity crossfades with this library ?
> 
> ed



Yes


----------



## ed buller (Feb 27, 2012)

excellent. t looks and sounds lovely. Very tempted

ed


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 27, 2012)

Alex W @ Mon Feb 06 said:


> Hey all, we're in the very final stages now - at NI being encoded - and that process is almost done .
> 
> I estimate the website will be up within the next couple of weeks with video walkthroughs and audio demos. Hopefully it'll be available to download either then or very soon thereafter. I'll try and release a video demo before then.
> 
> Can't wait to show it to you all




Will there be any new tech demo walk through? Pricing, release date?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 27, 2012)

Rob @ Mon Feb 27 said:


> ed buller @ 27th February 2012 said:
> 
> 
> > can you do modwheel velocity crossfades with this library ?
> ...



Long notes also offer the option of cc11 expression in addition to cc1 modwheel crossfades. You can dial in plenty of control over your expression/crossfade programming curves.


----------



## ed buller (Feb 27, 2012)

hm that's useful. I have to get into more CC manipulation . 

I am very tempted by this library. How does it compare to others. I have VSL chamber, LASS lite QLSO plat and symphobia ( which i think sounds lovely, but i find too limiting ) . I find LASS very harsh but the shorts are great. I'm getting apposinatta which i know can sound synthy but for single lines sounds marvelous.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

ed


----------



## Vision (Feb 27, 2012)

ed buller @ Mon Feb 27 said:


> hm that's useful. I have to get into more CC manipulation .
> 
> I am very tempted by this library. How does it compare to others. I have VSL chamber, LASS lite QLSO plat and symphobia ( which i think sounds lovely, but i find too limiting ) . I find LASS very harsh but the shorts are great. I'm getting apposinatta which i know can sound synthy but for single lines sounds marvelous.
> 
> ...



I personally am not a big fan of Appassionatta strings. Sounds too synthy to me. However, I did get decent results when layering Appassionatta with LASS 1.0. As an example, last year I did a personal experiment with a John Williams Superman piece. This was specifically to see if I could get a Hollywood Strings sound, without actually using HS. I thought it came out.. decent. But not quite to my satisfaction though. 

Mine:
http://soundcloud.com/peterbrinkley/leaving-home-mix-1

Original:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT84u5bJR6s&t=1m31s

LASS 2 has definitely stepped up it's game. I actually really like VSL Chamber Strings too. I think they are a bit over looked. They are ironically the best strings VSL has to offer IMO, and I've been using them a lot lately. Also, I find layering Chamber Strings legato, with HS legato to be a sounding great combo. 

I'm definitely going to get Cinematic Strings 1.75 upon release. I think this along library with LASS 2, and Adagio would cover many bases. HS gets honorable mention.. but personally, I simply can't use them the way I want to at the moment, unless I get another rig.


----------



## Alex W (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey guys, just chiming in again to let you know things are still ticking away .

I'm actually about 3/4 of the way through uploading the master copy to our hosting servers. (Uploading takes so looonng!)

We've got an intro video, a tech walkthrough video, some new demos and a new website to launch. I anticipate the upload will be finished in another 16 hours or so (arrgghh!!  )


----------



## dedersen (Feb 27, 2012)

Great to hear, Alex. Any info on what the upgrade price will be for current Cinematic Strings owners?


----------



## ed buller (Feb 27, 2012)

well that superman cue does sound very good. I don't have the library yet arrives tonight but i know what you mean. Some find the vibrato a little over the top. I'm hoping not all the patches are that full on. I got the sordinos too so hopefully they will be a little less full on.

I just really like the sound. The bass end is wonderful. I know i'm in the minority but i find LASS needs quite a bit of eq and I don't like to do that.

Can't deal with hollywood as i really don't want PLAY.

Chamber strings is wonderful though. Mixed in with any library it really adds realism. 

so i think i'll get cinematic too and i should be covered. Hah theres a plan.....buy everything !!!!!!

thanks for the advice

ed


----------



## Alex W (Feb 28, 2012)

Rob and Dedersen, sorry - forgot to answer - we'll announce the price / upgrade details in our press release very soon.


----------



## dedersen (Feb 28, 2012)

Exciting news, Alex. Really looking forward to seeing (and hearing!) more on this update. Hope "very soon" means something else than it did last time you used a similar phrase. :D


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 28, 2012)

We are all very anxious Alex. I hope that CS 1.75 will be as awesome as I expect it to be. Hope the upgrade price isn't too steep.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 29, 2012)

dcoscina @ Tue Feb 28 said:


> We are all very anxious Alex. I hope that CS 1.75 will be as awesome as I expect it to be. Hope the upgrade price isn't too steep.



+1

o/~


----------



## IFM (Mar 2, 2012)

Ooo I'm getting excited. The site is in changeover mode..
http://www.cinematicstrings.com/

I just wish I know how much this upgrade is gonna cost but all will be revealed soon.

Chris


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 2, 2012)

Here we go!

Just received an email from them including a personal upgrade code. The upgrade fee in more than fair - just $49.


----------



## devastat (Mar 2, 2012)

Just received an e-mail, the upgrade price for the new Cinematic Strings is just 49$ _-)


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 2, 2012)

Beat you to it


----------



## devastat (Mar 2, 2012)

lol 

Cinematic Strings 2 is online now!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 2, 2012)

Got mine too! Was about to complete the order but didn't see the coupon field on the last page - maybe I pulled the trigger too fast ha. Will try again later.


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2012)

Well done Alex :D And the piece is beautiful! Cant wait to try it!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Mar 2, 2012)

That is what I call an improvement of web page! Fantastic looking site! Gonna check the new stuff when I get home to my monitors. 

....499, wow.


----------



## IFM (Mar 2, 2012)

Perfect timing! I just started a project and will update the template to the new version. Bravo Alex!
Chris


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2012)

Just noticed the price... Thats one helleva price drop if Im reading it right!
Wonder what the upgrade price is? 

Alex I would love to have a tutorial on how you program your CC data, dont know about anyone else. . .

Edit to add: Also pleasantly surprised how nice some of short notes sound having criticised them before. All this just shows how much editing and programming can make to a library.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 2, 2012)

Same here, I'm just starting on a cue that calls for exactly this sort of darker, lush sound.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 2, 2012)

So awesome. Can't wait to get home and pull the trigger on the upgrade.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 2, 2012)

Ed @ Fri Mar 02 said:


> Just noticed the price... Thats one helleva price drop if Im reading it right!
> Wonder what the upgrade price is?



Upgrade price for users of v1 is $49. o=?


----------



## dedersen (Mar 2, 2012)

Whoa! That is one hell of a reasonable upgrade price! Man, can't wait to get my hands on this. Kudos, Alex, what a wonderful surprise!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 2, 2012)

Coupon Code Filed Updated - Downloading now!! 


Waited a long time for this and am beyond stoked to dive in! Just in time for my new template as well - Many thanks to Alex and all at Cinematic Strings for all that's within Cinematic Strings 2.0 and for the incredibly generous upgrade offer!




Ryan :D


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2012)

How are you guys seeing a way to update? Am I teh blind?


----------



## devastat (Mar 2, 2012)

You just click the normal purchase and put the coupon code you got on e-mail onto the last page of the order processing.


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2012)

Ah thats it, I didnt check my email :D


----------



## bluejay (Mar 2, 2012)

I paid by credit card ... I didn't see an option to enter a coupon via PayPal. It might have been on a final screen but it was certainly looking like I was buying at full price so I didn't go that far.


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2012)

bluejay @ Fri Mar 02 said:


> I paid by credit card ... I didn't see an option to enter a coupon via PayPal. It might have been on a final screen but it was certainly looking like I was buying at full price so I didn't go that far.



You just fill in your details on the purchase tab, then on the next page you can enter a coupon code and your CC details in a typical "shopping cart" style. It never sent me to Pay Pal?


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 2, 2012)

WOW! I am very impressed, and just only for 499 USD!

Congratulations, Alex!


----------



## benmrx (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow! Nice upgrade!!


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 2, 2012)

bluejay @ Fri Mar 02 said:


> I paid by credit card ... I didn't see an option to enter a coupon via PayPal. It might have been on a final screen but it was certainly looking like I was buying at full price so I didn't go that far.



I didn't chance it here neither James,
Credit Card and downloading as I speak


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone else permanently "queued" on the downloader?


----------



## ThomasL (Mar 2, 2012)

What a nice way to start a weekend 

Downloading now...

And I couldn't believe the upgrade price! I would have been happy with twice the money!

Thanks Alex & Co.


----------



## IFM (Mar 2, 2012)

ThomasL @ Fri Mar 02 said:


> I would have been happy with twice the money!



Shush you! :wink:


----------



## FrozeN (Mar 2, 2012)

> Please note: Existing customers will be contacted via their registered email regarding upgrades.



My "Get Mail" button in Thunderbird is almost broken from pressing too hard!!!! :mrgreen: 

Really looking forward to upgrading this and thank you Alex for this wonderful library! =o


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 2, 2012)

Deal of the century particularly for CS1.5 users. Congrats Alex!


----------



## ThomasL (Mar 2, 2012)

Dragonwind @ 2012-03-02 said:


> ThomasL @ Fri Mar 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I would have been happy with twice the money!
> ...


When will I learn to stop typing when the mind starts to wander


----------



## ThomasL (Mar 2, 2012)

And Alex, lovely demos I must add!


----------



## wst3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats Alex!

Great walk-through
Lovely, and accessible web site
Awesome demos

And oh yeah, a really well thought out UI and great sounding samples.

The price is pretty attractive too...


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 2, 2012)

I never got into CS - didn't appeal to me - until now... and $499 - what a great deal!


----------



## Mahlon (Mar 2, 2012)

What a beautiful interface. And the short notes' sound. Zowie.

Demos are stellar.

Congratulations on this release.
And thanks for the great price!

I feel a purchase happening....


Mahlon


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, feels like a game-changing moment for Alex and co, eh? Very appealing release - sound, features, UI and price all look bullseyes. Not for me right now, but I think it's going to do really well. Best of luck to them.


----------



## George Caplan (Mar 2, 2012)

that was worth waiting for and i like the idea of vibrato control. has a unique sound compared to whats already out there that ive heard so far.


----------



## PasiP (Mar 2, 2012)

Damn that sounds nice! I really don't need more strings but these sound awesome...must...resist... :lol:


----------



## stevenson-again (Mar 2, 2012)

Seriously nice sounding strings. I was very impressed with the close and the stage mics, but less so the mix. But that might be because it's a bit wetter than I am used to. Seriously impressive sound and very well thought out programming. Loved the adjustable length of the shorts and the high position option - that's class.

They sound really inspiring. Such great options for strings for composers these days.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 2, 2012)

Great job Alex and the upgrade price is amazing. L
Downloading now.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Mar 2, 2012)

This is an example of a developer doing everything right. This is one helluva release!! I absolutely ADORE the sound of this library (and I own HS diamond!). Congrats Alex!!


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 2, 2012)

This is seriously brilliant. I'm going to be up all night.
Alex, you're the man and as a 1.5 user getting such a great deal I couldn't be happier.

It just works straight out of the box and although I'm having to make minor adjustments when converting parts from 1.5 it's totally worth it.
I'm truly inspired by this library.


----------



## bdr (Mar 2, 2012)

lovely sounding library, great demos. Kids to have food this month, or new strings, hmm...


----------



## wst3 (Mar 2, 2012)

bdr @ Fri Mar 02 said:


> lovely sounding library, great demos. Kids to have food this month, or new strings, hmm...



I'm facing the same dilemma - if you happen to figure out a way to justify letting the kiddies go hungry for a month please share!!!!


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2012)

omg I go out for several hours come back and realise I had it paused


----------



## Alex W (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks very much for the warm response everyone!

It's such a great feeling to finally get CS2 out there. I cant wait to see what you guys create with it.

It's my aim to continue to expand on CS and also into other instruments too. 2012 will be a fun year!


----------



## zvenx (Mar 2, 2012)

I am getting this on Monday......finally a string library sound that I really love......
rsp


----------



## FrozeN (Mar 2, 2012)

Just wonder if every existing user has received the email concerning the upgrade already? Cos I haven't yet while reading some of you are already downloading it!!!! >8o 

Just sent an email to Alex as well and hope I will downloading it too really soon! :D 

Have a new project starting next week too, good timing!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 2, 2012)

Alex - just spent a few hours with it and I have to say based on the value against price that I'm really impressed. Definitely feeling the legato and loved the nice surprises (modwheel controlled staccatissimo to staccato, dedicated marcato patch, vibrato control, staccatissimo to minor trill) all super welcome. Overall programming is really clean and the library paired with K5 is very gentle on resources. And the all mics mix patches! Brilliant. I loved that there was an easy way to turn off the releases and add in "room" to compensate. Very smooth transitions between the articulations, nice programming on the poly note mode (no more sticking notes) and overall in my personal opinion I think at this price point that this is a great value even to those owning several string libraries looking for a darker lush string sound for epic.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 3, 2012)

downloading...


----------



## Alex W (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot Frederick! I really appreciate your thoughtful comments and review.


----------



## bricop (Mar 5, 2012)

Finally took the plunge and purchased today. I have never been so seduced by a library (except Cinebrass) for it's seemingly ease of use - 5 tracks - YES!!!!. I hate huge templates and much prefer composing in notation but a DAW with limited number of tracks (preferably one per instrument) provides a happy medium. I have been grappling with LASS 2 since its release but I must say that is one difficult library to use for those of us who are not power users. I eventually gave up with it for now so am looking forward to downloading CS2 later today. Really excited about the Live Mode.

ALl the best

Brian


----------



## marcotronic (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats on getting out CS2, Alex. It just sounds amazing! I totally love your demo songs - soooo beautiful!

Marco


----------



## Sam (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Alex

the marcato is awesome..., it will just be perfect to add it in the arco patch (for example at maximum velocity), so we can start a legato line with a powerfull marcato


----------



## Udo (Mar 5, 2012)

Alex, have you given up on your political aspirations or could you be sidetracked again by the next NSW State Elections? :wink: 

BTW, I read you're a trumpet player. Will you "blow your own horn" when recording Cinematic Brass?


----------



## palestrina7 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Cinematic Strings 2 problems*

Hello everyone! Palestrina7 here... I am a new arrival here. I am a music professor, teaching Music Technology courses and conducting the orchestra at my university. I have a great personal studio with Kontak5 on a slave with 16 Gigs of ram (aaahhhh!) I own all of the VSL strings, Kirk Hunter, Project Sam, Garritan, etc.

I just bought CS2 yesterday and got it installed, and as I finally sat down to try the patches for the first time (tension builds....) I nearly died when I heard a phantom octave above the first played note. I quickly checked my Kontakt EQ settings, filters, etc, to see what had happened, but I found nothing... at all. I was very disappointed to realize that the phantom note was in every patch, every note, exactly one (but not-quite-in-tune) octave above. I'll make an mp3 tonight.

I am pretty good with this stuff, but I honestly have no idea what is happening. If any of you have experienced anything similar, I'd love to hear from you.

The other perplexing problem I discovered very quickly was that note-on velocity was nonfunctional. I literally got the same volume level from a velocity of 125 as I did from 5. My other libraries work just fine. I emailed Alex, and hope to hear from him soon. But if anyone has some advice, please feel free to contact me here or directly.

Cheers [email protected]


----------



## zvenx (Mar 5, 2012)

I am loving this library.. I love how it sounds...... and also it is easy to use...no unlearning and relearning that sustain pedal doesn't actually mean sustain etc....right amount of features and flexibility for me at least.
so far very happy with this purchase.

rsp


----------



## DocMidi657 (Mar 5, 2012)

Just bought 2.0 and LOVING IT. Wow is this ez to get around and EXTREMELY playable!
This interface rules! Way to go Alex!
Dave


----------



## DocMidi657 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Cinematic Strings 2 problems*



palestrina7 @ Mon Mar 05 said:


> The other perplexing problem I discovered very quickly was that note-on velocity was nonfunctional. I literally got the same volume level from a velocity of 125 as I did from 5. My other libraries work just fine. I emailed Alex, and hope to hear from him soon. But if anyone has some advice, please feel free to contact me here or directly.
> 
> Cheers [email protected]



Hi Palestrina,

I believe "Velocity control" depends on which articulations you use. For some of the Articulations you'll need to use the mod wheel to vary the dynamics. See this excerpt from their site from a review of the earlier version of Cinematic Strings:

When auditioning the sustains, tremolos and trills, I was surprised to find that they don’t respond to velocity — and that’s because CS favours the ‘velocity crossfade’ approach of mod-wheel dynamic control. If you want to play these long-note articulations with two hands and incorporate real-time dynamic variation, you can use the instrument’s ‘CC setup’ page to reassign velocity control from the wheel to a footpedal. An alternative method is to record MIDI parts with no dynamics, then draw on-screen velocity curves after the event. Coming from a playing background, I was initially sceptical about this approach, but after discovering that a simple up-and-down velocity curve drawn on Logic’s Hyperdraw page produced a subtle, emotive, musically convincing and utterly smooth crescendo-diminuendo from the strings, I became a convert. However, I was glad to see that the pizzicatos and staccatos are velocity-controlled in the traditional way.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 5, 2012)

I would just love a way to change the velocity at which point the bartok pizzicato come in....

rsp


----------



## Alex W (Mar 5, 2012)

Palestrina - check your email / PM 

Zvenx - if you want to just send me a quick email via the contact page on our website, I can help you do this 

http://www.cinematicstrings.com/index.php/contact


----------



## Alex W (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the ongoing kind comments and support btw, means a lot .



Udo @ Tue Mar 06 said:


> Alex, have you given up on your political aspirations or could you be sidetracked again by the next NSW State Elections? :wink:
> 
> BTW, I read you're a trumpet player. Will you "blow your own horn" when recording Cinematic Brass?



Haha, well I've been to a few demonstrations here n there in the mean time . Thankfully the next State elections are a few years away - Federal however... who knows, with our current ongoing debacle!? :roll: 

I have been know known to blow my own trumpet in the past, but nowadays do it in private for the sake of everyone else.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 6, 2012)

Alex W @ Tue Mar 06 said:


> Palestrina - check your email / PM
> 
> Zvenx - if you want to just send me a quick email via the contact page on our website, I can help you do this
> 
> http://www.cinematicstrings.com/index.php/contact




kool.

sent.
thanks
rsp


----------



## williemyers (Mar 7, 2012)

I was wondering of some of you "first-day-adopters" (and God bless you for doing that!!) could write some of your thoughts re: CS2, now that you've had a few days to live with it?


----------



## DocMidi657 (Mar 7, 2012)

williemyers @ Wed Mar 07 said:


> I was wondering of some of you "first-day-adopters" (and God bless you for doing that!!) could write some of your thoughts re: CS2, now that you've had a few days to live with it?



I really love it so far. Great playability and the user interface is really clean and out of the way when you are creating. No long patch lists to wade thru. It's a really great update!
No buyer's remorse at all!
Dave


----------



## zvenx (Mar 7, 2012)

Ditto what Dave said, except I didn't' have the original so for me it isn't an update.
rsp


----------



## davinwv (Mar 8, 2012)

For those of us that would also use this live, is there a full section patch or multi?


----------



## zvenx (Mar 8, 2012)

no there isn't, but can't imagine it being hard to make for yourself.
rsp


----------



## lee (Mar 8, 2012)

davinwv @ Thu Mar 08 said:


> For those of us that would also use this live, is there a full section patch or multi?


Maybe Justins updated autodivisi scripts with CS would make an even better live performance? Just a thought.

/Johnny


----------



## davinwv (Mar 8, 2012)

zvenx @ Thu Mar 08 said:


> no there isn't, but can't imagine it being hard to make for yourself.
> rsp



Understood - I was just thinking along the lines of conserving resources, etc.


----------



## marcotronic (Mar 8, 2012)

Couldn't resist and also got Cinematic Strings 2 - I have played half an hour with it and I must admit it's the most impressive string library I've played/heard yet. So supersimple with a great playabilty and sound. I have e.g. LASS 2, HS Diamond and some VSL strings but as far as ease of use, playability and sound is concerned Cinematic Strings 2 beats them all for my personal taste. I love the simple interface and its philosophy.

This lib is a wonderful piece of art.

I hope 8Dio's "Adagio" is gonna blend well with it and those two will be a great combination I think.

Marco


----------



## williemyers (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks folks, for the responses above and I too have taken the plunge! 6 hours in and it really is *very* impressive. all the things mentioned above....the SOUND, ease of use, etc.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 8, 2012)

yep, that's the two biggest ones for me.. the sound first and easy of use.....

rsp


----------



## artinro (Mar 8, 2012)

marcotronic @ Thu Mar 08 said:


> Couldn't resist and also got Cinematic Strings 2 - I have played half an hour with it and I must admit it's the most impressive string library I've played/heard yet. So supersimple with a great playabilty and sound. I have e.g. LASS 2, HS Diamond and some VSL strings but as far as ease of use, playability and sound is concerned Cinematic Strings 2 beats them all for my personal taste. I love the simple interface and its philosophy.
> 
> This lib is a wonderful piece of art.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the assessment! I'd love to hear a few more opinions from folks who have LASS 2.0, HS, and also CS 2.0.


----------



## otsoa (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello !

I trying to reproduce the runs sequence:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCvcUPUxzXw

But I don't have the same sound "mordant" like the first note off violins on the youtube exemple. I use the runs keyswitch but with other keyswitch its the same.
http://onirike.free.fr/temp/cs2.mp3

Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## otsoa (Mar 9, 2012)

With low velocity seems to be OK, but the gain is to low.


----------



## palestrina7 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Cinematic Strings- is there a manual?*

Loving these strings. Is there any sort of manual beyond the Quick Start on the CS site? I have lots of questions, like what the default CC for volume? My patches work with CC7 but don't show up as registered to CC7 Is CC11 functional as a default? Is creating a new CC for playing position a toggle or a variable? (0-127). How does the vibrato controller button interact with CC2? I would prefer to look all of this up myself rather than throw it out here.. Have I missed a download or URL for help?


----------



## Alex W (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Palestrina. Glad you're enjoying CS2. 

Thanks for the feedback, and yes you're right - CC11 also affects the master volume of a patch. Playing position is a toggle.

Vibrato control remains off by default until you move the controller assigned to it, to save on voice count. You can switch it off again manually via the "Vibrato Control" switch (the switch itself can also be assigned to a CC if you want).

By the way, questions like this would probably be answered quicker via our support form on our contact page here:
http://www.cinematicstrings.com/index.php/contact


----------



## palestrina7 (Mar 12, 2012)

OK, Alex. Thanks. I just dislike bothering you. I am working on a couple of mockups of complicated string pieces I know really well... Thats the best way to learn what the possibilities are... And they are remarkable for your strings. I've almost finished the Barber adagio, which I have conducted many times. It is going to be impressive -- seriously impressive. I never thought it would be possible to recreate the enormous depth of sound of a live performance, but it is within my reach now. That's why I really need to understand the interplay of the various tools, so I appreciate your help. Kudos!


----------



## victory (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi there. I was wondering how is the short articulations in cinematic strings? I really like the spiccato sounds in lass but can cinematic strings sound anything like that?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 14, 2012)

victory @ Wed Mar 14 said:


> Hi there. I was wondering how is the short articulations in cinematic strings? I really like the spiccato sounds in lass but can cinematic strings sound anything like that?



I see this is your first post. Welcome to VI! 

CS2 spiccatos sound great, airy and bouncy but they won't sound like Lass spiccatos. This is because each respective company had a very different creative vision and intent when looking to address the end game when building their sample libraries. 

For example, the violin I sections alone in Lass are a first chair solo violin, four violins for section A, four violins for section B, and eight violins for section C with each section recorded separately to allow full divisi or unison playing. Spiccatos are tightly programmed but it is also important to note that the smaller sections allow for a bit more detail. Recordings of smaller sections allows for more flexibility in writing. The programming is exquisite and well thought out. Spiccatos can also be integrated into a step sequence that you can program within Kontakt. Lass is also very pliable in terms of EQ and has this kind of chameleon ability to adapt to whatever EQ curve you throw it against.

On the other hand, CS2 was recorded in five sections - Violins 1, Violins 2, Violas, Cellos and Basses with each section recorded in unison in a symphonic hall. There is marked difference in scope and how the performance is integrating and exciting that space in terms of early, loose and long reflections in an ideal location designed for symphonic performances to a live audience. There are 3 mic positions (close mic, stage mic and hall mic) with each perspective capturing the same performance as well as how the sound is exciting the room in a different way. Choices of no vibrato, low position vibrato and high position vibrato helps dial in the vibe you're looking for. The lushness and natural chorusing of having all the players in each section recorded at the same time is very apparent.

Long winded way of essentially saying that although they're both different from one another, they're both very valid and viable.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, CS2 sounds wicked. It's so warm sounding that it makes a lot of other string libraries sound like assholes.

And the compositions are awesome as always. There's something nice about a developer who does all their own demos.


----------



## williemyers (Mar 14, 2012)

palestrina7 @ Tue Mar 13 said:


> I've almost finished the Barber adagio,..


P7, it will be really interesting/informative to hear your "Barber Adagio" on CS2, compared to ElektroAkoustica's LASS (1.5) verison found here:
http://www.box.com/shared/3qcoymj2ai
Be sure and let us know when it's ready for primetime!


----------



## lamandolina (Mar 14, 2012)

Does somebody know if the samples used in V2 are the same than in the 1st edition?, and how many layers have the different articulations?


----------



## Consona (Mar 20, 2012)

Could somebody post a short demo with close mics only (and without reverb)? Thank you.

I always thought sound of CS2 is too wet, but after listening to some classic/romantic pieces and to some big movie soundtracks, the sound is right there. Even HS and Albion sound too sharp. :D But i'd like to know how tight close mics sound.


----------



## Maestro77 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just installed CS2 yesterday and have only had a short time to play around with it. Already I can easily say it's my favorite strings library (I own LASS & EWSO). The sound is lush and inspiring and it's incredibly easy to use. Everything is controlled by a keyswitch w/mod wheel expression, but the best thing about it is the fact that the entire library contains only 5 patches (first violins, second violins, violas, celli and basses). Makes it really easy to punch up an entire string ensemble in one instance of Kontakt that contains most every articulation I need. Now the ideas flow easily from my head to my DAW without having to stop and load up a bunch of extra patches. Thanks for making the process of creating gorgeous strings so beautifully simple!


----------



## IFM (Mar 21, 2012)

victory @ Wed Mar 14 said:


> Hi there. I was wondering how is the short articulations in cinematic strings? I really like the spiccato sounds in lass but can cinematic strings sound anything like that?



I don't have LASS but the CS Spic shorts are really tight (using them on a project right now). I only wish I had an in-between from Spic to Stac as many times one is too short and the other is too long (Hint Alex...need a staccatissimo patch aka Monster staccatos). I have to rely on HS for that as it still remains my favorite on short articulations. Speaking of Monster Staccatos, the are shorter than the staccatos in CS so maybe Alex could simple break those into sections? :wink: 

Chris


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 21, 2012)

Dragonwind @ Wed Mar 21 said:


> I only wish I had an in-between from Spic to Stac



I don't yet have CS, but have you seen the feature (on the second "page" of the GUI) where you can apparently control the length of the short notes? That might do the trick!

I've asked about being able to automate that control, but still no answer. I wonder also if that is real time-stretching going on, or some other trick. /\~O


----------



## IFM (Mar 21, 2012)

jamwerks @ Wed Mar 21 said:


> Dragonwind @ Wed Mar 21 said:
> 
> 
> > I only wish I had an in-between from Spic to Stac
> ...



I tried that but all it seems to do is shorten the decay/reverb time and to time stretching. 
Chris


----------



## dog1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

I've composed a little song with the internal reverb and dry:

Wet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8RhiQvOkdM&feature=g-upl&context=G2e4baa0AUAAAAAAABAA (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8RhiQvO ... AAAAAAABAA)

Dry:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBpyjlkGGLo&feature=related (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBpyjlkG ... re=related)


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 2, 2012)

dog1978: you owe me 500 bucks..

It´s because of your wonderful composition that I will press the "purchase" button now, where I could resist up to now. 

bank account details for your money transfer sent by PM..    

and: thanks!

Sid Francis


----------



## dog1978 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Sid,

thanks very much. I am so sorry. It's been a challenge for me to write a short song that uses nearly every articulation and just uses this one library and nothing else (that can cheat). So, have fun with it, too.

Best regards, Tim

ps: Hope, I don't have to owe money to more people


----------



## Saxer (Apr 3, 2012)

here is a little cue with cinematic strings 2
doubled cs with spitfire solo strings as a quasi first chair. blends perfect.
additional instruments are samplemodelling horn, vsl woodwinds and a little soft brass from symphobia.


http://snd.sc/HbnZRb


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Apr 3, 2012)

Saxer @ Tue Apr 03 said:


> here is a little cue with cinematic strings 2
> doubled cs with spitfire solo strings as a quasi first chair. blends perfect.
> additional instruments are samplemodelling horn, vsl woodwinds and a little soft brass from symphobia.
> 
> ...



sounds great, Saxer!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks o-[][]-o


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 23, 2012)

So I really did it and bought these 2 weeks ago and I am very happy with them. 
Naturally I have a few questions. And I read several times in this thread about cinematic strings forum? But I don´t find any link that is working. Has the forum gone when the new website came?


----------



## Freesamples (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, it's gone.


----------



## williemyers (Apr 23, 2012)

Sid Francis @ Mon Apr 23 said:


> ...I read several times in this thread about cinematic strings forum? But I don´t find any link that is working. Has the forum gone when the new website came?


Sid, I too went off looking for their forum just after purchasing CS2. Only to find (noted here: http://www.cinematicstrings.com/index.php/blogs?limit=2&start=2 (http://www.cinematicstrings.com/index.p ... =2&amp;start=2)) in a blog post by David (CS2), that they'd dropped the forum and recommended that users gather *here* (VI Control), to exchange ideas/tips, etc. I wrote to Alex (CS2) about it and he gave me a lengthy and courteous explanation of their decision to drop the forum and a promise that perhaps they would look at it again, "down the road". I think I'll do a separate thread on this topic, to get other users' opinions...


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for the hints, Willie...


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 24, 2012)

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up that I will be doing a video review/overview of Cinematic Strings soon (tomorrow I think) I just finished putting a track together for it:

http://soundcloud.com/hybridtwo/the-res ... -cinematic

Anything in particular you guys want to see?

Let me know!

Dan


----------



## Chriss Ons (Apr 24, 2012)

Daniel James @ Tue 24 Apr said:


> I just finished putting a track together for it:
> http://soundcloud.com/hybridtwo/the-res ... -cinematic



Wonderful track, Dan. Just wanted to let you know that even though I haven't commented on any of the videos on your YouTube channel, I've watched and enjoyed pretty much all of them so far - and they've been an invaluable aid in deciding which libraries to consider (or not). Very much look forward to watching the CS2 review, I'm sure it will be insightful, as always. Keep up the great work - it is much appreciated.


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 24, 2012)

Same for me: Thank you, Daniel. I love those videos. Just the right speed of demonstration and combined with a lovely accent..

I would prefer a "non-epic" demonstration piece though. Too much "epic" on the net :oops: :wink:


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 24, 2012)

Daniel James @ Wed Apr 25 said:


> Anything in particular you guys want to see?



An overhead view of you doing the tutorial in your boxers.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 21, 2012)

I think it's worthwhile to resurrect this thread. I was listening through pieces made with various string libraries and I must say that CS2.0 is probably my favourite. I also watched Alex's video tutorials the other day and it's nice to hear some really solid demos composed by the creator of the library as well as performance tips. Sometimes, I feel that demos are great showpieces for the libraries but don't stand on their own as music I'd listen to otherwise. Alex's pieces (more than a few) are enjoyable just to listen to as well as excellent examples of what his library can do. I think the ability to automatically switch between short notes and long by how one plays the keyboard is very smart. I hope he expands the articulations for future updates. I'm sure there's more than a few of us who'd pay to get some col leg, Bartok snap pizz, harmonics etc. arts.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 21, 2012)

would love to have some portamentos in CS2 as well as the (already announced) "all-strings"-patch. and a one-klick-button to set the basses one octave up on the keyboard.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes: still very satisfied with my CS2 purchase, one of the best I made up to now. Btw: Alex: whats going on? long time no read. Or are you politician in the meantime?.. :D I once read somewhere that you are active in this way. Would hate this because you announced some new developments that would please the crowd and since I know know the quality that you deliver, my mind and purse are always open for you... :lol:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 22, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Tue Apr 24 said:


> Daniel James @ Wed Apr 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything in particular you guys want to see?
> ...



That is something I NEVER want to see by any developer unless it is a female who looks like Heidi Klum.


----------

